# What treats? Uk



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

Just wondering what I can give Loki as a treat? He done the toilet outdoors all day today and I wanted to give him a treat on top of all his praise but haven't bought him any as no idea what to give him!


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

I am pretty cautious about buying store bought treats with all the scares going on right now. Don't like to take any chances with my babies. I make some homemade goodies that they all love, 3 chi's and a yorkie. Try dogtreatkitchen.com have made several recipes from here and you can make the portions as small as you like because you are making them lol. My babies also love cheese though, just some suggestions. Glad your little guy is doing good with potty training.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't use commercial treats, other than bully sticks. 

For treats, I dehydrate chicken usually. all natural and Toby loves it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

If I do give treats which isn't often it's usually little bits if grated cheese. Never give it in chunks as mentioned on here before, my friends dog choked to death on a lump of cheese. Wasn't a chi but that's stayed with me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Mine only have natural treats and chews I mainly give, Fish 4 Dogs Sea Jerky Tiddlers, which is small squares of fish skins and Pet Munchies Chicken Strips , which is dehydrated chicken 

- they mainly have beef tendons or bully sticks as chews


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you, I'll definitely avoid commercial ones 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

